# Sportdog E-Collar



## draka1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with SportDog collars?


----------



## blakegober (Apr 16, 2008)

I think a lot people don't like it b/c it is not Tri Tronics but I have one and have had no problems with it. I cannot give as good a review as others however b/c I only have one dog and I use it only for daily training and duck hunting. I am not a pro and don't use it for more than 30-45 min per day and have only had it for one hunting season. I am sure there are others that have had them for multiple seasons with multiple dogs who are more qualified to talk about them. I just think many people like Tri Tronics b/c of the name and not b/c it is that much superior to anything else. That is just my opinion and I am sure others have better expierence with them. My theory is for the price I can always replace it once and still come out on top b/c of the cost. Hope that helps. I would recomend it. I like the small size of the transmitter and the fact that it can clip to my waders easily. Its aslo waterproof.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

They suck

Bought one and have had to replace it 5 times. It's in a box in garage next to the new TT package. 

TT makes a great collar


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Had mine for over two years the only maintenance I have had to do is charge it. I have the 1850 and the dog has tried out the waterproofness of it many times and no leaks yet. 
Besides if it does break all you have to do is send it back in. Unlike some you have to send to the collar clinic once the warranty is up in a year and then pay $100.00 everytime.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I had one (forget the model number) that just would not hold a charge. They fixed it, but I retired it for a TT collar.


----------



## duck stamp (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive had one for 2yrs, all I do is charge it once a month and it works great.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Feb 28, 2008)

Didn't like mine. Had the Sportdog 400, good for yard work but not enough range for training/hunting. TT is the only way.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Had the SD 400, brother and father had the SD 400S. I liked it to start out with, easy to use, held the charge really well. But, after about two years, 2/3 transmitters broke and 1/3 collars stopped charging. Decent customer service. Realize they are made by Pet Safe. 

Have switched to TT G3 Sport Basic and so far I love it, have had it about a year with no issues at all.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

have had the 400 the print on the intensity dial wore off in a week, wouldn't hold a charge wouldn't reach far enough

had 2500 (looks similar to the old TT pro models) this collar was much better but still not hot enough, they sent me the stubborn dog model it was better, TT or dogtra for me


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

The first collar I bought was a SD 2000. I thought it was a great collar and great customer service. I got to know them on a first name basis. Sent back 5 collars and 4 transmitters. 

I now have a TT Pro 100 and a Dogtra 3500. Both are well built reliable collars. IMO, anyone who thinks SD has a good product has not owned a TT or Dogtra. I still have that SD 2000. It is a China made piece of junk. I wouldnt give that thing to anyone. Pet Safe's market is first time buyers. They should be shut down for animal cruelty.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

I have two sd 400 have had them for about two years use for daily training and hunting no problems just charge once a month and use them.


----------



## Chris Meyer (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a SD 400 and took it back since it was erratic. I would set it at level 2 and sometimes it would shock at level 8 intermittently. It wasn't good. I loved the small transmitter and receiver, great ideas but they didn't make it work. I was told when I took it back they have lots of battery issues with sport dog. Went with a dogtra 3500 two collar model. Have been pleased with that. I do wish it came in camo though.


----------



## woody bob (Dec 14, 2007)

I tried the 400s, 2400, they were eather to hot or to cold all most crashed a very nice dog.
TT THE ONLY WAY TO GO


----------

